# Father of US POW Appeals to Taliban and HQN



## Marauder06 (May 8, 2011)

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/05/06/afghanistan.hostage.soldier/index.html



> The father of a U.S. soldier captured in Afghanistan nearly two years ago made his first public appeal for his son's release Friday, empathizing with his captors but saying Spc. Bowe Bergdahl "is being exploited."​Robert Bergdahl, who lives in Hailey, Idaho, released a YouTube video recording to address the Taliban and the Haqqani network, an ally of the Taliban that has an extensive presence along the Afghan-Pakistan border. It, too, has fought U.S. forces.​


​


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2011)

Exploited?

I feel bad for the father. He raised a d-bag kid and is paying for it. I hope we find his son just so the dad can beat his ass.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Exploited?
> 
> I feel bad for the father. He raised a d-bag kid and is paying for it. I hope we find his son just so the dad can beat his ass.


I don't know if the kid is a dirtbag, or just stupid. The Soldier is paying a price either way.


----------



## Scotth (May 8, 2011)

Why is he releasing the video now?  He would have been much better off in 3-6 months from now not that I would hold my breath regardless.


----------

